

YouTube Wants You to Sit and Stay Awhile - anderzole
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/business/30digi.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
Luyt
If YouTube wants me to stick around, they can start by ditching those slide-in
ads they're continually putting before my eyeballs, obfuscating the movie and
forcing me to click the 'X'.

------
jrockway
I'm about as ADD as you can get, but I can watch Youtube videos for a long
time without losing interest.

~~~
donaq
Perhaps that's precisely why you can watch YouTube videos for a long time?

------
barrkel
Youtube doesn't even stream low res reliably for me on the end of a 4Mbit
connection. It's probably different for other people, but Youtube is very much
a single small hit site for me. Long-format video (or audio) doesn't work for
me while tethered to a device.

